# FS Discus and many fish



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

There is an order coming in so I'm making more rooms for the fish. Want fish out as soon as possible.
Selling 
4 Red Turqs 3"~4" *All Sold*
2 Blue Turqs 3"~4" for 20.00 each. 100.00 for taking all 6 Discus *All Sold*

3 Harlequin Rasboras for 2.00 each *All Sold*
3 Epsei Rasboras for 1.00 each, 7.00 for taking all Rasboras *All Sold*

2 Dwarf rainbowfish for 3.00 each, 5.00 for taking all rainbowfish *All Sold*

7 Apisogrammar Inka 50s, 5.00 each, 30.00 for taking all Apisogrammars *All Sold*

1 Hatchetfish(common ones) adult size for 1.00 *Sold *

3 Pearl Gouramis for 3.00 each *All Sold*
2 Dwarf Gouramis for 2.00 each, 10.00 for taking all gouramis *All Sold*

1 Breeding Pair of Kribs for 10.00

Its a big tank and takes time to fish out the fish, please notify me a couple of hours prior to the pick up time if you can, that would allow me to have enough/more time to fish out the fish. Pictures are at the photo gallery, if there is no pictures of the specific fish you're looking into send me a pm and i'll send you the pictures. Thanks.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

*FS tiger crayfish*

Also selling 1 tiger crayfish(cherax misolicus) molted several times and comes with Iodide and Calcium, 20.00 for everything. Feed it fish that died from the main tank, massivore pellets, carnivore pellets, shrimp pellets and occassional algae wafer. *Sold*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pmed for the discus and electric blue rams.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

ebr are still up for sale.


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

PM sent!!!


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Everyone is so fast on here. I would love the discus if they are still available Otherwise does anyone else want to sell some? I can't stand having this empty tank. 


Thanks.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

lol... I was minutes late on the discus... I have been minutes late a couple times it seems... I would suggest contacting April...


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Update on the sales:
All Discus, all rasboras, all rainbowfish, all apistogrammars, and all gouramis are pending at the moment. If the priority buyer for some reason doesn't take them, then it will go to the second person on the list.

1 Hatchet fish
1 breeding pair of kribs 
7 electric blue rams


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

PMed you about the apistos.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

All rasboras and rainbowfish and the crayfish have been sold.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

All discus are now sold, the rest are still pending or available.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

how to access your photo gallery? I wasn't able to find it..

I might be interested in all the gouramis the priority buyer doesn't pick up.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I would also like to see some pictures if possible.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> how to access your photo gallery? I wasn't able to find it..
> 
> I might be interested in all the gouramis the priority buyer doesn't pick up.


Go to my profile and once you click on it, on the right hand side there is a 'Show all statistics', click on there and go to 'Find all post by weirdboyrox' on the left hand side and search for there. And find the post under the title 'Different fish with Discus tank'. I'll let you know if the owner doesn't show up to pick up the fish on the appointed date.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Same method to search for the photos



DBam said:


> I would also like to see some pictures if possible.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the link folks!! 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/different-fish-discus-tank-6971/
Cheers!!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

The apistogrammars are all sold now. All the gouramis are on pending and the rest are still available.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Appreciated a lot!



budahrox said:


> Here's the link folks!!
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/different-fish-discus-tank-6971/
> Cheers!!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

All the gouramis have been sold, lowering the price of the breeding pair of Kribensis.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

lowering the krib's price to 8.00


----------

